#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Ενημερωτικό Δελτίο - Επιδοτούμενο πρόγραμμα ΟΑΕΔ

## ElectroNews

Αρ.Πρ.:  86                                                                                                                               Αθήνα 7/2/2011          
ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΤΙΚΟ ΔΕΛΤΙΟ
Προς:  72 Σωματεία – Μέλη της Π.Ο.Σ.Ε.Η.
Επιδοτούμενο Πρόγραμμα «Σύνταξη Κλαδικών Σχεδίων Διαρθρωτικής  Προσαρμογής Μικρών & Πολύ Μικρών Επιχειρήσεων που Απασχολούν 1-49 Άτομα, εντός της Οικονομικής Κρίσης»


Συνάδελφε Κύριε Πρόεδρε,
           Η Επαγγελματική Κατάρτιση Α.Ε, φορέας του Ο.Α.Ε.Δ, στις 17/1/2011 προέβη σε ανοικτή πρόσκληση προς τους Κλαδικούς & Τοπικούς Συνδικαλιστικούς Φορείς(Ομοσπονδίες Μέλη της Γ.Σ.Ε.Β.Ε.Ε και Σωματεία Ε.Β.Ε χωρίς κανένα περιορισμό στο πληθυσμιακό μέγεθος της πόλης), για να υποβάλλουν προτάσεις για συμμετοχή στο πρόγραμμα με τίτλο: «Σύνταξη Κλαδικών Σχεδίων Διαρθρωτικής  Προσαρμογής Μικρών & Πολύ Μικρών Επιχειρήσεων που Απασχολούν 1-49 Άτομα, εντός της Οικονομικής Κρίσης».
           Το παραπάνω επιδοτούμενο Πρόγραμμα που αφορά την ενίσχυση μικρών και πολύ μικρών επιχειρήσεων μέσω της εκπόνησης και εφαρμογής «Κλαδικών Σχεδίων Διαρθρωτικής Προσαρμογής Επιχειρήσεων σε επίπεδο Νομού», υλοποιείται μέσα από δύο Προσκλήσεις Α΄ & Β΄.

Διαβάστε περισσότερα >>

----------

